# NCAA Tourney pickem brackets



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry this is last minute, but anybody wanting to join in from past years, please do so!
We got hosed and did not get to enjoy any tournament action last year. So please join in for the fun and bragging rights if you win!


https://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/group/35229/invitation?key=17e8e82690a5da36

It is through yahoo, so you will need to already be set up with a yahoo account.

Thanks again, and good luck!!!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

The one thing I ask, is that you name your bracket after your UWN screen name so that we know who is who we are going against.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in. Love this time of year!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Joined and completed bracket. Good luck, all. I, for one, will need it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I started out with a bang with Ohio State loosing in the first round


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I doubt that many if any, picked Ohio State to lose. I know I didn't in the pool I'm in. 
Purdue hurt me as well. Not as bad, but it hurt.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

2full said:


> I doubt that many if any, picked Ohio State to lose. I know I didn't in the pool I'm in.
> Purdue hurt me as well. Not as bad, but it hurt.


I picked them to lose but down the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I should have wrote that I didn't have them losing so early. I had the winning a couple more before being outed.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had them going to the final 4 so they hurt me real bad, but other than their loss I didn't do too bad on opening night. We'll see what happens today and tomorrow.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Actually I just checked on my bracket and I actually picked Ohio as champions lol ahahahahahaha. I screwed that up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe not......🤪


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ohio, or Ohio State, guess I should clarify.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder with the early lead!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Not sure how long that will last. Tons of upsets.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

March Madness is awesome!

UCLA goes from being one of the last 4 to get in the tourney to one of the last 4 remaining in the tourney. A real tournament to crown a champion. What a novel idea! Football is so far behind.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, looks like I sucked the least. What do I win? 😂


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

How many wins did you have ??


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats! 

It was a tough year this year for bracket contests.


----------

